
Kashmir, Cut Off from the World: ‘A Living Hell’ of Anger and Fear - woodandsteel
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/10/world/asia/kashmir-india-pakistan.html
======
captainbanan
It is pretty crazy that the world has not taken greater notice. Cutting off a
large population completely and then changing their constitutional status is
pretty inhumane treatment and will just make matters worse in the
subcontinent. I hope all major democracies and the United Nations forces India
to end the communications blockade and undo the changes.

~~~
talonx
Created your account to just post this?

